# The Epicurean-1920 version



## cremebrulee

Hi All,

In the next couple weeks I'm thinking about auctioning off a rare cookbook I found called The Epicurean. It's by Charles Ranhofer and the date on it is 1920. If anyone is interested, I will post more about it including a photo. I just wanted to look online first to see where the interest might be in such a book.

Thanks!

Ava
[email protected]


----------



## jim berman

Don't get rid of the book! It's a great treasure to have in your collection. Certainly it is up to you, but I have to tell you... I know the great-nephew of Charles Ranhofer and he has shared with me some of the history behind Delmonico's and the book. I treasure the signed copy I have. If you must sell it, PM me and I will find it a good home.


----------



## cremebrulee

Here are some digital shots I took of the book, it's pages are decorated with a light speckle on the ends (hard to see with the bright flash) and no bends or dog ears or anything like that. It's in very good condition which surprised me considering the age and the condition of the shop I found it in.

The Epicurean-Photo 1 
The Epicurean-Photo 2 
The Epicurean-Photo 3  
The Epicurean-Photo 4 
The Epicurean-Photo 5 
The Epicurean-Photo 6


----------



## cremebrulee

I did it, I put it on Ebay. If interested, here's the link,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=WDVW


----------



## judy

Did you actually sell this book? i would be interested if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## cremebrulee

My book is available through Amazon.com instead of Ebay, here is the link if anyone is interested.

http://s1.amazon.com/exec/varzea/ts/...253578-2775350


----------



## chefrbruno

Are those pictures real? The book looks in excellent condition. Has anyone purchased this yet? I am very interested. Let's talk.


----------



## cremebrulee

I still haven't sold The Epicurean. I really want $200 for it as there is a version for sale at a rare bookstore online for $250 and I've seen it go for $300 before, so if anyone would like to buy it, contact me at [email protected] The listing with photos can still be found on Ebay if you click the above link.

Thanks!

Anne


----------



## cremebrulee

Yes the pictures are real, taken with my digital camera. It's in very good condition, probably kept in a box or on a shelf, hardly opened it seems. If I don't sell it, I will give it as an auction prize at an upcoming charity function, but I really could use the money and I'd like to see a chef or collector be able to get it as I know they'd appreciate it's value.


----------



## patlaw

Epicurean is one of many wonderful old cookbooks available for reference or download at the "Feeding America" website: http://digital.lib.msu.edu/projects/...ml/browse.html


----------



## kort_nee13

I also have The Epicurean from 1920. My father gave it to me as it was passed down to him. I don't cook that much but it's an amazing book. I'm looking to sell it to someone who would respect it and maybe even use it more than I. If interested you can e-mail me at [email protected]. :chef:


----------



## candman

I have an excellent condition original 1894 printing of this book for sale if anyone wants it. It has a few wear marks but is in excellent condition for its age. I can provide photos if anyone requests them.


----------



## candman

You can email me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## ishbel

This thread was started in 2004 and the last post prior to your posts was 2006.  I don't think any of the posters have returned here since then!


----------

